# Hyside's Deal Days!



## Hyside Inflatables

Thursday is Deal Day!

Each Thursday through March, we'll be showcasing boats and/or accessories at a FAT DISCOUNT! 

See what's on sale this Thursday...

Brand NEW Pro 14.0, Old School HYSIDE!

Only 3 available...Lace-in Floors/Thwarts, Rubstrake, Gum Rubber bottoms.. Normally $4995, Deal Day price is $3795 w/ FREE Shipping...


----------



## Randaddy

Damn. That's a really good deal. Wish I had $3800...


----------



## Hyside Inflatables

*One Down*

One down, two to go! We forgot to limit the discount to Thursday, so someone already swooped one up! Call in with any questions on the boats and check in on Thursday to purchase!

Discount will apply at checkout. It will be activated Wednesday night and expire Friday morning.


----------



## Hyside Inflatables

*Only 1 left!*

Discount is officially up and another one has already sold! Only 1 boat left! Discount will run all tomorrow and ends Friday Morning or until it sells, whichever is first!!

If you miss out, stay tuned for next week...


----------



## Carne Asada

I want one! Yall have lay-away? I'll put $600 down!


----------



## Hyside Inflatables

*Haha!*



Carne Asada said:


> I want one! Yall have lay-away? I'll put $600 down!


LOL, keep an eye out for some upcoming Thursdays. We have 5 overstock boats overseas that we might be taking deposits for. Same deal...great price, free shipping, but delivery would be in Spring. So that $600 can be a deposit if we do that.


----------



## Carne Asada

Yesss!


----------



## Hyside Inflatables

*Deal Day is over early this go around!*

Hey all,

We are officially sold out of our Old School 14'ers! Stay tuned for next weeks Deal..


----------



## Hyside Inflatables

*DEAL DAY 1/31/13*

Oh SNAP!! We're doing it again...

This Thursday, we're showcasing 5 Overstock PRO 14.0's (Model 166ASB3U). 

DEAL DAY EXCLUSIVE PRICE! $3895 W/ FREE SHIPPING! ENDS THURSDAY, JANUARY 31, 2013!! (Actually Friday Morning when we get into the office)

To make the deal even sweeter, you'll get a FREE 4" Carlson pump as well..OMG. 

We are taking 20% deposits and they will be available to ship as early as March 15th. 

2520 Denier Hypalon 
Urethane bottom chafers (Extra coverage) 
Leafield Valves 
(3) Hinge and pin thwarts 

14' 2" Length 
7' Width 
43" Interior Width 
21" Tubes 

There are some small differences from these and our Stock model 166ASB3U: 

-Extra Urethane, quite a bit more coverage, goes up towards outside center and covers bail holes on floor bottom. 

-Wrinkled Urethane, some spots are wrinkled (purely cosmetic). You can see it in the pics and also view the coverage. 

-Valve Location, located more towards center of boat. 

Keep in mind, there can be small variances between these 5 boats, i.e. varying urethane coverage, thwart attachments or valve location. Bottomline, you're getting a boat that no one else has, with the same Hyside quality, at a killer deal.. 

:idea: Better to call in with any questions and to place the order, rather than placing it online, since we're only requiring deposits for these...1.800.868.5987


----------



## Hyside Inflatables

*On the road...*

Hey All, 

We're on the road this week for our annual show in Colorado. To make things easy, we're extending last weeks sale into this week and offering an additional 5% off. We'll be back in the office Monday and can process any orders then.

Thanks!


----------



## Hyside Inflatables

*DEAL DAY 2/14/13*

Valentine's Day! What better way to show our love, than to post a killer deal for one lucky boater out there?!

This week's Thursday special is a slightly used/blemished, 2012 Grey Outfitter 13.0!

This boat was logoed incorrectly. The logo has been removed, so there's a light discoloring where the buffing occured and you can see some outline of the logo. Some minor use on the tubes, small scuffs or scratches from being rolled up. ALL COSMETIC, it's basically brand new. 

BOAT PICS WILL BE UP LATER TODAY!

We're offering this boat, tomorrow only, at $3200 even. FREE Shipping and 6 FREE Hyside Crew Paddles!

THERE IS ONLY ONE AVAILABLE. GET IT WHILE IT'S HOT!

Any questions, call us! 800.868.5987


----------



## Hyside Inflatables

*Boat Pics*

Here are the boat pics of the Grey Outfitter 13.0!

PRICE CORRECTION!!!! 

*$3000!! *2012 Boat, No Tax, Free Shipping, 6 Free Hyside Crew Paddles.

If you were to purchase all this new, you'd be looking at close to $4300, including shipping and tax.


----------



## Hyside Inflatables

*Boat Specs*

Boat Specs for Outfitter 13.0:

Model, 158SB3UG

1680 Denier Hypalon
Urethane coated bottom chafers (U1)
3 Footcones installed, 2 bow, 1 stern

13' Length
6' Width
18" Tubes
26" Kick
6' 4" Straight Tube
36" Interior Width
8 Chambers
3 Hinge and Pin Thwarts
7 D-rings 
6 Handles
104 Lbs.


----------



## Hyside Inflatables

*Forgot to Mention...*

Forgot to mention that when we said "slightly used", we mean like ONE WEEK used. It literally ran a trip and was rolled up and sent back to have the logo removed.

If the logo blem bugs you, we could always place a grey patch over it. It doesn't need it, but if it makes you happy .

Some people also might want to logo over it. We can have it shipped to Inflatable Technologies for a logo cover up, if you have something in mind.


----------



## Hyside Inflatables

*OARS!*

This Thursday we'll be showcasing OARS! We have a ton of different Carlisle, Sawyer and Cataract oars in stock! Various sizes, some new, some used, breakdown and one-piece. Many we have are no longer in production, can't find them anywhere!

This Thursday you'll have to call in your order to specify the size/make/etc. oars you'd like.

We are working on a list of availability right now...SO STAY TUNED!

Call with any questions and pricing! 800.868.5987


----------



## Hyside Inflatables

*OARS!*

Happy Wednesday Afternoon!

Tomorrow is deal day and attached to this post is a PDF List of the deals!

Up to 20% off on our Oar/Blade inventory and Blades ship FREE with Oar purchase!

Several different colors and sizes of Carlisle and Cataract oars. We have Sawyer oars in stock too. 

Cataract Magnum and Razor Blades in stock and Carlisle 6.5" and 8" Outfitter Black Blades in stock too!

ALL of our stock is NEW. They have been warehoused for a few years, as boat production has been our primary focus.

"They don't make 'em like they used to!" is what comes to mind. As you'll see in the list, all the Carlisle Oars are EXHD (Extra Heavy Duty), made back when Carlisle produced the real high quality, beefy stuff.

We also have Carlisle Breakdown Oars in Yellow and Red, which are out of production and not available anywhere else.

Call to ask questions/place your order! Happy Deal Day! 800.868.5987


----------



## cataraftgirl

Free shipping on the oars? Or only if you buy blades as well?


----------



## Hyside Inflatables

*Shipping*



cataraftgirl said:


> Free shipping on the oars? Or only if you buy blades as well?


Free shipping on blades with an Oar purchase. Oars are oversized, $12 shipping on each. If you just buy blades, same thing..$12.


----------



## Hyside Inflatables

*Thursday to Thursday*

Good news! This Deal Day is now Deal Week! Oar sale is extended through next Thursday, February 28th!


----------



## Hyside Inflatables

*Deal Day!*

Good evening All!

So this Thursday, we have various over-stock colors of Hyside Crew Paddles!

Normally nearly $30, tomorrow they'll be on sale for $18!! No minimum quantities! 

Order must be placed over the phone! or you can email [email protected] with any questions.

See attached list of available sizes and colors. LIMITED QUANTITIES AVAILABLE!!

Paddles are oversized, free shipping not applicable to this deal.


----------



## Hyside Inflatables

*Deal Day 3/21/13!!*

Well Good Morning!

Today's Deal Day special is a MAJOR discount on the Mini-Me's that will be raced in this year's GoPro Games Races (previously Teva Games) and FIBArk!

We will be sending out 6 Mini-Me's this year for the events, various colors.

Normally $2175, these boats will be marked down 15% to $1850. Plus, FREE Shipping to you, from FIBArk.

Keep in mind, these boats will only get maybe an hour or two of use, plus you'll get to say your boat was used in the races!

They will be available after June 15th, approximately.

Call us today with any questions and to reserve your new Mini-Me! 

You can reserve yours now with a 20% deposit ($370). First come, first serve on color choices.

OH YEAH! By the way, next week is the LAST DEAL DAY! It'll be a doozy, so stay tuned...


----------



## Hyside Inflatables

*THIS IS IT!!*

Alright! We've reached the end of the road with HYSIDE's Deal Days! 

To top it off, we're reopening ALL PAST DEAL DAY'S this Thursday!

For anyone that missed a Deal Day, this is your chance to capitalize on KILLER DEALS on boats and accessories...

For the complete list of past Deal Day specials, click here!

Sales are obviously good on product that's in stock still.

Call with any questions and to place orders, 800-868-5987, or email [email protected], for any inquiries. This Deal Day not available online. 

:idea: It's been fun, but all good things come to an end...however, we are still doing FREE Shipping on Boats and orders over $75 until further notice!


----------

